# How do I get the disgusting litter/poop smell out of my trash can?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a separate trash can I put cat waste into. I put the waste into grocery bags and tie them, then put them in the trash can. The trash can also has a bag. 

Despite all the bags, the trash can itself WREAKS and no amount of cleaner takes the smell out. 

I even put baking soda in the litter itself and in the bottom of the trash can and it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Lobita (Sep 14, 2013)

We just bag up the litter before we're planning to go somewhere and throw it away outside on our way out. Nobody wants to keep a literal sack of crap around, haha.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Lobita said:


> We just bag up the litter before we're planning to go somewhere and throw it away outside on our way out. Nobody wants to keep a literal sack of crap around, haha.


I only leave the house a couple times a week. Litter box is upstairs. Would be inconvenient to bag up the doodie and throw it out every single time :\ Was wondering if maybe there is some miracle spray lol.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I got a small pet food container that has a tight seal and turned it into my kitty waste container, I added one of those new peel and stick air fresheners to the inside of the lid and its been working Great! I also 'double bag' before putting it in the container!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I use gallon freezer bags. I cook big meals and freeze several individual servings in a big gallon freezer bag, so it's a great re-use of them.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You can get a stainless steel can. Those do not absorb smells like plastic does. Try putting about 2-3 boxes of baking soda into the bottom of the can to help absorb the odor of a plastic can. Change the boxes monthly.

My refuse container is just outside my back door (we wheel it to the curb on pick up days). I just toss the individual bags into that each day.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I take mine with me on my way to work. I also have one of those stick-ups in my trash...for regular trash smells. I like febreeze  nice smell and does freshen a room


----------



## HooKooDooKu (Jan 8, 2013)

We've loved the combination of our scented kitty litter and the litter geine.


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

I recently saw a litter genie -- that might be an option.

We were having the same problem here. I didn't even realize it was the litter. It smelled more like something had died. Now we just take it straight outside as soon as it's scooped. But the litter genie sounds like a good solution if you can't get it out immediately.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> I got a small pet food container that has a tight seal and turned it into my kitty waste container, I added one of those new peel and stick air fresheners to the inside of the lid and its been working Great! I also 'double bag' before putting it in the container!


Ohhhh the peel and stick air fresheners, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I soak my trash can in bleach water every few weeks. I let it soak for an hour or two and then rinse it SUPER well.

In between soaks I use Lysol Spray each time I empty the can.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know how many cats you have but I only have 1 and use a "Litter Champ" and have it placed right next to the box. It 100% gets rid of the smell and is much more convenient than using a new bag every scoop. 

This is it for reference
Amazon.com: Lucky Champ Litter Champ Premium Pet Waste and Odor Disposal System, Taupe: Pet Supplies


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

2 words:
Litter Genie!! nekitty


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I keep a trash can outside my back door and each time I scoop I throw the plastic bag in there. I would never keep indoors, of course it would smell just like it does in the litter box. When I'm ready to get rid of the kitchen trash, I also get rid of the back door trash.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah I might just get rid of the trash can all together and just throw the waste in the big trash can outside every day. I clean it with Lysol spray, sprinkle baking soda in there, use scented bags, have a scented stick-em on the inside of the can. It still smells like DEATH.


----------

